# The annoying truth...



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

About living near your puppy's litter mate..

Ok so this is going to be a little rant and I do apologise but I just wanted to get this out there as its starting go a bit sour on the inside,
I live very close to a few of my puppy's litter mates
we walk in the same place in the evening's as one of them in particular her name is Anne and she is lovely,
The problem is I live in a small area and everybody knows the pups and people are constantly comparing my girl Raven to her sister Anne making remarks on how well behaved Anne is and how she's so much calmer than Raven,
I feel I have to explain Raven is a lot higher energy than Anne and that just because they came from the same litter doesn't me they have the same temperament and all dog mature at different rates ect,

People asking why I don't let Raven off the leash I explain that I do but only when I know she will come back or if there are no small dogs about as at the moment she is a little to interested in small dogs that run (we are working on this) they say oh really Anne is always off the leash she is so good blah blah and while this is true I've seen Anne run up to all sorts of dogs and I'd much rather keep my pup on a leash and safe then risk her getting attacked or unintentionally injure a small dog just by playing to rough as we are still working on recall and good manners around other dog's as she gets very excited,

Honestly I'm just getting annoyed I'm working hard to train and socialize my girl properly (it's slow going regarding other dogs)and to have people make comparison between the two is starting to get tiresome I got to the point where I just say that's nice and walk away...

Well if you made it this far thanks for reading to my rant/moaning I think I'm done now 😅


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Go figure. Different dogs, different personalities. Keep doing you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They are opinions from people who don’t know either of the dogs very well or they would see that one is higher drive and energy than the other, don’t understand breed temperament and are thoughtless and rude. Do their opinions affect your quality of life or relationship with your dog? You are here, talking to some of the best German Shepherd experts around as well as experienced owners, and you are learning. The other owner got an easy dog. You got the dog you wanted, too. Enjoy it and ignore them. They don’t matter.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Biscuit said:


> Go figure. Different dogs, different personalities. Keep doing you.


Thank you for your encouragement 😊


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> They are opinions from people who don’t know either of the dogs very well or they would see that one is higher drive and energy than the other, don’t understand breed temperament and are thoughtless and rude. Do their opinions affect your quality of life or relationship with your dog? You are here, talking to some of the best German Shepherd experts around as well as experienced owners, and you are learning. The other owner got an easy dog. You got the dog you wanted, too. Enjoy it and ignore them. They don’t matter.


Thank you this is very true, 
Raven might be over zealous but she is exactly the dog I need and wanted she has a zest for life that I don't have,
she is really helping me push myself into the unknown (my dog's keep me going) and once we both get to wherever we are going it will be an amazing achievement I'm enjoying the journey we are taking together...

side note she is an excellent personality match for my older gsd Clay 😁


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

In my neighborhood there's a guy who has a GSD puppy (completely unrelated to my own dog) who I've admired from afar several times. The puppy is 7 months now and has shown little to no interest in other dogs from the beginning. When my dog was 7 months old he went crazy when he saw another dog because he was so excited. Now, my dog is pretty calm around dogs and we don't have any problems, but it just took a little more work to get there.

Bottom line, I think a lot of people don't recognize how much dogs are individuals just as much as people are. You should just try to ignore them and remember that your dog is probably going to surpass her littermate once you spend the time to work with her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a 10 year old dog that does not play with other dogs and does not run off leash. I have my reasons.
I am under no obligation to explain then to anyone. I don't need to justify my actions. 
I am an adult and last I checked dogs were still legally property. 
My dog, my rules. 
Unless you are kicking the snot out of her or starving her it really is no one's business but yours.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

brittanyS said:


> In my neighborhood there's a guy who has a GSD puppy (completely unrelated to my own dog) who I've admired from afar several times. The puppy is 7 months now and has shown little to no interest in other dogs from the beginning. When my dog was 7 months old he went crazy when he saw another dog because he was so excited. Now, my dog is pretty calm around dogs and we don't have any problems, but it just took a little more work to get there.
> 
> Bottom line, I think a lot of people don't recognize how much dogs are individuals just as much as people are. You should just try to ignore them and remember that your dog is probably going to surpass her littermate once you spend the time to work with her.


Thank you 😊 I'm trying my best with her and she is getting better with her excitement, I love her so much she's such a character! I'm sure with time, training and patience we will get there.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I have a 10 year old dog that does not play with other dogs and does not run off leash. I have my reasons.
> I am under no obligation to explain then to anyone. I don't need to justify my actions.
> I am an adult and last I checked dogs were still legally property.
> My dog, my rules.
> Unless you are kicking the snot out of her or starving her it really is no one's business but yours.


Exactly I just don't understand people's need for everybody else's dog's to be off leash.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

People have a general expectation on how dogs should act. They expect them to be happy go lucky, accept attention from everyone, be friendly with all the other dogs they see, and enjoy unlimited freedoms. I don’t care for most peoples opinions since I usually have a low opinion on the behavior and training of their dogs. I’m not interested in someone telling me what to do with my dog when I watch them beg their dog to sit and frantically try to recall them when they decide they don’t want yo stop playing.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> People have a general expectation on how dogs should act. They expect them to be happy go lucky, accept attention from everyone, be friendly with all the other dogs they see, and enjoy unlimited freedoms. I don’t care for most peoples opinions since I usually have a low opinion on the behavior and training of their dogs. I’m not interested in someone telling me what to do with my dog when I watch them beg their dog to sit and frantically try to recall them when they decide they don’t want yo stop playing.


Yes a dog needs to learn the rules to earn the freedom to be off leash this keeps everyone safe.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> People have a general expectation on how dogs should act. They expect them to be happy go lucky, accept attention from everyone, be friendly with all the other dogs they see, and enjoy unlimited freedoms. I don’t care for most peoples opinions since I usually have a low opinion on the behavior and training of their dogs. I’m not interested in someone telling me what to do with my dog when I watch them beg their dog to sit and frantically try to recall them when they decide they don’t want yo stop playing.


What I don't get is that people tell me all the time what a good girl Punk is. Clearly they have low expectations, because she's actually a complete witch!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I have the opposite problem. People tell me on walks how well behaved my dogs are....aren't I lucky because German Shepherds are so easy to train.....I just think "you have no idea" .... 

The other half tell me they were once bitten by one of these "easy to train" a GSD


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

I feel for you. Our guy has his brother in our training group and someone kept making comparisons about him vs our pup.. the other pup is more focused, etc.

Don't let it bother you (if I can even say that lol.) Other people are such a drag man.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

happyblond said:


> Exactly I just don't understand people's need for everybody else's dog's to be off leash.


I had someone I'm a client of laugh at me and tell me he feels really sorry for my future kids because I politely explained why I didn't want to bring my dog to the dog park with him.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> I had someone I'm a client of laugh at me and tell me he feels really sorry for my future kids because I politely explained why I didn't want to bring my dog to the dog park with him.


Luckily we don't have dog parks in the uk but if we did I would avoid them like the plague.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> I feel for you. Our guy has his brother in our training group and someone kept making comparisons about him vs our pup.. the other pup is more focused, etc.
> 
> Don't let it bother you (if I can even say that lol.) Other people are such a drag man.


It's really not fair, it's like because that dog is related to your pup yours can't possibly have his or her own personality


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I have the opposite problem. People tell me on walks how well behaved my dogs are....aren't I lucky because German Shepherds are so easy to train.....I just think "you have no idea" ....
> 
> The other half tell me they were once bitten by one of these "easy to train" a GSD


If only they knew 😅

I've been hearing "I dont trust German shepherds and I really don't like the breed" for 8 years now I always reply well its lucky you don't have one then 😏


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

happyblond said:


> It's really not fair, it's like because that dog is related to your pup yours can't possibly have his or her own personality


It totally sucks but me and the mrs do typical couple stuff and back stab the other pup about his looks and undermine the street cred of the others making unnecessary comparisons. 

Have you tried this? It's very cathartic.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> It totally sucks but me and the mrs do typical couple stuff and back stab the other pup about his looks and undermine the street cred of the others making unnecessary comparisons.
> 
> Have you tried this? It's very cathartic.


😂 nope haven't tried this but thanks for making me chuckle.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hear a constant comparison with both my dogs to their litter mates. Including "oh they just just alike" No, they don't other than sable/sable and black-tan/ black-tan. It's annoying. Each creature is an individual, human and canine alike.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

happyblond said:


> 😂 nope haven't tried this but thanks for making me chuckle.


Give it a go. Just PM me if you need any pointers 😂😂😂


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I hear a constant comparison with both my dogs to their litter mates. Including "oh they just just alike" No, they don't other than sable/sable and black-tan/ black-tan. It's annoying. Each creature is an individual, human and canine alike.


Yup we get that aswell even though they look completely different that has at least got better as they have gotten older Raven is bigger, darker has shorter hair and her eyes are a lot lighter in colour.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Give it a go. Just PM me if you need any pointers 😂😂😂


Ok I'll give it a go 😅


----------



## gsd2020 (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ve been in the exact same spot, and its so annoying! I have a 7 month old and his brother happens to live near by, and like you my dog is the higher energy of the two. Although compared to most puppies he was always on the calmer side, but when with his brother is around he would look like a maniac and become over excited/stimulated. It can easily become frustrating, especially when you know you put in more work when they just lucked out. 
Its nice to hear someone with the same perspective, we’ll get through it someday lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

happyblond said:


> Thank you this is very true,
> Raven might be over zealous but she is exactly the dog I need and wanted she has a zest for life that I don't have,
> she is really helping me push myself into the unknown (my dog's keep me going) and once we both get to wherever we are going it will be an amazing achievement I'm enjoying the journey we are taking together...
> 
> side note she is an excellent personality match for my older gsd Clay 😁


I always think I want a very calm, quiet, reserved, aloof dog, and yet every purebred German Shepherd I have ever had has been active, enthusiastic and unrelentingly cheerful. There is something about that type of temperament that I’m drawn to. They also tend to be more difficult as puppies, but more awesome as adults


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

gsd2020 said:


> I’ve been in the exact same spot, and its so annoying! I have a 7 month old and his brother happens to live near by, and like you my dog is the higher energy of the two. Although compared to most puppies he was always on the calmer side, but when with his brother is around he would look like a maniac and become over excited/stimulated. It can easily become frustrating, especially when you know you put in more work when they just lucked out.
> Its nice to hear someone with the same perspective, we’ll get through it someday lol.


It is nice to hear I'm not alone in this, looks like there are a few of us on the forum 👍 
I put a ton of work into Raven and whenever I speak to her sister owner he couldn't care less about training,
I told him Raven had recently got her bronze award and he said "ah it's just a bit of paper at the end of the day"...ok sure 😑


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My husband, very high IQ, gifted intelligence, almost photographic memory, is the eldest of 4 siblings. His sister, bright but not gifted, was unfairly compared to him by teachers, "You're not bright like your brother". At least Raven is unaware of the comparisons.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

happyblond said:


> It is nice to hear I'm not alone in this, looks like there are a few of us on the forum 👍
> I put a ton of work into Raven and whenever I speak to her sister owner he couldn't care less about training,
> I told him Raven had recently got her bronze award and he said "ah it's just a bit of paper at the end of the day"...ok sure 😑


Sounds like a muppet. Shepherds need something to do. 🤟


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I always think I want a very calm, quiet, reserved, aloof dog, and yet every purebred German Shepherd I have ever had has been active, enthusiastic and unrelentingly cheerful. There is something about that type of temperament that I’m drawn to. They also tend to be more difficult as puppies, but more awesome as adults


This is what I'm looking forward to 😊 she's definitely not a boring dog that's for sure.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Sounds like a muppet. Shepherds need something to do. 🤟


Nice enough guy but walks the same walk with her twice a day with the same group of dog walkers and chucks ball....maybe that's why she's so well behaved nothing new to get excited about.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

it's like people comparing siblings... brothers and sisters are different, why wouldn't littermates be different? Just smile politely and change the subject when they say this stuff, and try not to let it get to you. you have to do what is best for your dog regardless of what other people say.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Shefali said:


> it's like people comparing siblings... brothers and sisters are different, why wouldn't littermates be different? Just smile politely and change the subject when they say this stuff, and try not to let it get to you. you have to do what is best for your dog regardless of what other people say.


I did this last night except instead of changing the subject I walked away...Raven was on the leash as there was a Jack Russell flying about arfter his ball and as usual Raven was super interested in chasing the small dog (why she's on leash) 
the couple started walking over to us to tell me they have meet my dog before I say nope I don't think so, I tell them its probably her sister they replied yes Anne isn't it 😑 ....
at that point Raven starts barking at the running dog out of frustration as she not allowed to chase other dogs they say oh! Anne's not like that I just said ok we are going now bye and walked away Raven immediately calmed down so that was good.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

“Yes I know and I love his enthusiasm” is a good comparison comeback as you walk away.
If strangers feel the need to give unasked for opinions/observations, nothing wrong with countering it with a little bit of positive skewed acknowledgement of his behaviors. It tells them without being defensive that you are proud your boy and love him and could care less what they think.

You know you are going to get there with time.

Not related other than a smart snippycomeback but while walking my boy (he’s big) someone yelled out “that’s a dog and a half”. I thought of all the comments, that was a strange one so I yelled back “nope not at all, he only has four legs and one tail”. Lol.

Hope that made you chuckle.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Please upload pictures of your pup.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Heartandsoul said:


> “Yes I know and I love his enthusiasm” is a good comparison comeback as you walk away.
> If strangers feel the need to give unasked for opinions/observations, nothing wrong with countering it with a little bit of positive skewed acknowledgement of his behaviors. It tells them without being defensive that you are proud your boy and love him and could care less what they think.
> 
> You know you are going to get there with time.
> ...


Yes It did! a very good comeback indeed 😁


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Link to current Raven pictures below 😊


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Please upload pictures of your pup.


Raven 8 months
you might have to scroll up when you click the link.


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

I would just answer with "Different dogs have different tempraments. Do you have the same temperament as any of your siblings?" Short, relatable and hopefully the end of it for that individual - unless they have a twin of course.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I just say "go away"

Works for me


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I just say "go away"
> 
> Works for me


I've started saying "well Raven is exactly what I wanted so she's perfect for me" 

I did have Someone tell me yesterday that Raven was better trained than her sister so I guess that's a win for us 😅


----------

